# A question about poop



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

A week or two my budgie had a poop stick to his butt when I woke up in the morning. His vent was clean so I just wiped it off his feathers and went about life. I couldn't determine whether it had been there long or not. Today he had another poop sticking to his butt and I cleaned it off and inspected him more. His vent is clean and looks just dandy. He has since pooped a normal poop that didn't stick to him. He's acting normal and sassy, appears to be eating and drinking fine, is playful, but is sorta-molting so he's not quite as playful as he is when he isn't molting. Overall he seems to be fine....Other than his being currently mad at me because while I had him out I also clipped a nail that needed clipping which he hates lol...but I figured since he was gonna be mad at me for poking around his backside I figured two birds...bad saying.

Does this happen from time to time or is it time for me to freak out and call the vet?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This can happen on occasion and at times while preening, they are able to free themselves of the odd little poop stuck on the feathers.
Since your budgie is moulting, he can also have a few poops which are slightly more watery in consistency.

If he is eating/drinking well and is acting normally, then all should be well.

I'm moving this thread to the "Your Budgie's Health" section, where it's most appropriate.


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

Just wanted to thank you and let you know that budgie is doing just fine =D


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's good to know and you're very welcome!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that everything is just fine with your little one! :thumbsup:


----------

